

Is The U.S. Really Losing Its Innovative Edge? - ekm2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2013/01/02/is-the-u-s-really-losing-its-innovative-edge/

======
gamechangr
I found the questions in the middle of this article insightful (something
different that what is usually expressed)

